# ***Dreaming of Goat's 4-H Goat Leasing Journal***



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 31, 2010)

This is where I'll write whatever I'll do at my friends farm when I'm leasing 2 goats, Almond Joy and Debbie. They are a dairy farm with 28   dairy goats...they're mainly Oberhaslis, but some are  oberhasli alpine X's. Almond Joy is purebred oberhasli, and she's a 17 week old kid. Debbie is a purebred oberhasli, Almond Joy's Mom, and is 6 years old. 



8/28/10 

I learned the rules, trimmed 2 goats' hooves, worked with Debbie, and learned the basics of the farm. When we trimmed the hooves, I was AMAZED at how easy it was. When I say "worked with" that means I practiced doing showmanship with her.....which I did with Debbie. She's a VERY calm goat, while Almond Joy still needs to be trained. He walked me around telling me about all the goats, and then we had to fix the fence because they all escaped while I was there. Luckily, the dog got them back in and they were wearing bells. I also learned all of what the different pens need (ie. feed) and all of the sanitation when you milk. I helped milk, and it was REALLY fun!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck with your goats! That is great that you found a way to have goats.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 31, 2010)

8/31/10

Today, I went again. We cleaned out 5 HUGE pens that needed cleaning, fed the sheep and goats, sanitized the feeders and waterers, and went to the vet to get them tested. Then, afterwards, I raked out the loose hay and I started getting Almond Joy used to being lead. Then, I tied up Debbie and took care of her ear infection with a friend. She didn't like it, so I held her head while the more experienced adult wiped it and dabbed it with hydrogen peroxide. After that, I gave her some grain and she seemed happy to be back with the herd.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 31, 2010)

Too bad you're in CT...I could use an apprentice!


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 31, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Too bad you're in CT...I could use an apprentice!


No kidding, I could use some pen cleaning and bucket sanitizing!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry, but I prefer larger goats  Sorry, I'm taken, lol


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 31, 2010)

How does Goat Leasing work?  I am curious to learn more


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 31, 2010)

It depends..... It can stay at the farm and you take car of it for a very low fee, and I don't pay anything because they're my friends and it's for 4-H. I also take it to other fairs and train it. But I think it's kinda like making "your own plan"... I don't keep her kids, however I MAY take care of them at their farm. To kinda "pay them back", I help muck stuff out and help out in general.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 1, 2010)

9/1/10
We finished mucking out...or they finished mucking out while me and my friend tried shaving Debbie...she was a spazz...lol. We finished one side of her, and finished half of her other side. We didn't do the neck or the head. I literally overheated...I could barely see and was dizzy. It was 92 degrees...and we were in the sun and the shaver was HOT! Can't wait till the hurricane comes! 

PS...Tomorrow school starts


----------



## nmred (Sep 2, 2010)

It is so cool that you are doing this!  Please keep it up.  Great 4-H project.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 6, 2010)

9/5/10
We finished shaving Debbie, and I shaved Almond Joy. We filled out the forms for the Fair. I'm starting to get Joy used to walking, and she's doing A LOT  better, especially when I have grain!


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 6, 2010)

You've learned the first secret of goat training lol. They will do just about anything for grain. 

You should share some pictures of your goats.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll take some pics this Friday  I'm going after school for an hour or so on Friday, JUST to work with my goats.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 14, 2010)

Last Friday

We walked Almond Joy A LOT and she's doing so much better! We also went to go pick up a cow and then we went out for dinner. I'm sorry, I didn't get any pics! I'll get some at the  fair this weekend!       * PROMISE!*


----------



## Shootingstars (Sep 14, 2010)

This is so awesome that you are able to do this, I am enjoying reading about your experience.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! This Thursday, I'm going to their farm again to trim their hooves for show, and to drop them off and settle them in for the fair. I also need to get my chickens in.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 16, 2010)

Good luck at the fair! We just finished showing our animals at our fair today.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 22, 2010)

September 17-19
I showed my goats at the fair  Debbie got Reserve Champion Goat Oberhasli, Almond Joy got 4th in breed class (Because she's short and narrow, but once she get's taller and gets an udder like Debbie, she'll be amazing because Debbie's udder is AWESOME!), 4th in Dam and Daughter, and 3rd in Novice Showmanship. I got some pics, just have to download them


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 22, 2010)

Here they are!
Joy, The one on the left!






Joy (She's such a sweetheart!)





Debbie


----------



## glenolam (Sep 23, 2010)

Great pics and congratulations on the fair!  What fair was it?  So far we've only been able to go to the Hebron Fair....too much work going on at home.  We usually hit up all the fairs in the south-northeast corners, but this year had to put them off.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 23, 2010)

The Guilford Fair... I saw your ad on CL for your little white doeling..... I didn't know you were selling her!


----------



## glenolam (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes I am.  If my husband would let me I'd keep them all...but alas...too many goats running around.  I plan on keeping her mother and sister; I'd like to go more towards nubians and mini-nubians or kinders...right now I have a nubian buck (who is just georgous) and a nigerian buck.

Are you interested!?!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 23, 2010)

I would buy her if my parents would let me!!!!!!!! I LOVE her huge ears!


----------



## glenolam (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks!  She definitely has airplane ears!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't been there in a while.....  :/ maybe I'll go this weekend!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 7, 2010)

11/7/10


Today, I went! We trimmed the goats' (The whole 16 goat herd) hooves and wormed them. (I read the label and it was Safe-Guard) Actually, they did that, while I wrote down the numbers on the ear tags of the ones we had wormed so then we wouldn't (accidently) give it to them twice. Joy is FAT!!!!! She might be bred this December, but it depends on how she grows. Debbie is due in Late January-February-early March. One of the dogs was trying to get all of the goats out of the pen and into the pasture, until Debbie decided that she didn't like dogs and decided to charge and buck him. It was pretty funny (the dog wasn't hurt)!  

Oh, here's their website that they just got (they're still under construction): http://olympiafarm.net/


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Dec 4, 2010)

12/4/10


We mucked things out, but it wasn't nearly as bad as before! Almond Joy has pneumonia!!! We gave her some penicillin, as they have been doing. She has gooey eyes and nose, so I wiped them off and I think she enjoyed it. She is so great on the lead.... you barely have to pull for her to walk with you! They got a new buck, Thunder, who is also an oberhasli, but It's pretty old, so it looks like the reddishness is white. It also has a no-hereditary under-bite which is VERY weird. I, personally, prefer the other buck, and so do they, but the goats need some new bloodlines  So, the farm is well.... And Debbie is due in mid-February, and I sure will be writing about that! Next time I go I'll get some new photos, as Joy is a lot bigger.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Dec 30, 2010)

UPDATE:

I didn't go today, but I just texted my friend and she said Almond Joy is fine and has recovered. However, sadly, her sister, Baby, has passed away. She ate something poisonous and passed. She was such a nice goat, and she will be missed forever. She was also Joy's best friend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope Almond Joy continues to recover for you.


----------



## glenolam (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear her sister passed away! I also hope Joy gets better for you too - any news on whether or not she's bred?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Dec 30, 2010)

h yea, she's bred for May by Thunder!!!! Can't wait to see her kids. I might go back soon to see how she's doing.... I think she may be fully recovered from the pneumonia!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 30, 2010)

This is such a fabulous opportunity for you!! Enjoyed reading your journal!!!  Im thrilled you made this work for you!!!  Good for you!!!

Im sorry about Joy's BFF...thats tough!  But thrilled shes pregnant!!!  

Have fun!! I see your learning alot!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't wait until February----- KIDDING MONTH!!!!!!!!!! Except for Almond Joy and a few other ones that are younger, all of them are going in February!!!! YAY!!!! Plus, we have February Vacation and I'm sure I'll be there a lot!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 30, 2011)

1/30/11

I went today just to see them. I didn't do anything really just hung out there.... However, one of their goats (Black Beauty) gave birth to a single buckling, which they named Yoda. They named it that since, for some reason, it has kind of floppy ears. So, of course, I was holding it and playing with it the hold time!!!!!! It had a little blue coat on, which made him even cuter. Another one (Maddie) is due to kid tonight or tomorrow, and Debbie (One of the ones I'm leasing) the day after or so. Yay!!!!! Kidding has commenced!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, sounds like you had a really nice day. You just can't have a bad day when you play with baby goats!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 17, 2011)

UPDATE:
My friend texted me saying that there are now 1 more buck and 2 does. Debbie has not kidded yet. All are bay colored obies, no blacks.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 17, 2011)

that's exciting!  Debbie's due pretty soon too, isn't she?  Will you go out when she's laboring or after she kids?


----------



## glenolam (Feb 18, 2011)

It's exciting indeed!  I hope you get to see Debbie kid!

Keep us posted.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 18, 2011)

UPDATE:
I just went with my friend and Debbie STILL hasn't kidded. They will tel me when she does, though, and maybe I could catch her labor!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm going in an hour or so, so you'll hear an update soon!!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 19, 2011)

2/19/11

It actually turns out they have 3 does, 1 buck kid so far. He missexed one because he was in a rush..... The goats are really cute!!!! I waas plying with them the whole time. Debbie is due on Friday, and they're gonna call me when she goes. Joy is pregnant, and a little small, and she was bred to a HUGE buck, so we're hoping twins because they'll be easier to deliver. But, it's her first time, so who knows!!! I patted and rubbed her for a while, I think she enjoyed it


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 26, 2011)

UPDATE:
At 11:47 last night Debbie freshened to two doelings..... A black one and a regular one. I'm going to go see them today


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 26, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> At 11:47 last night Debbie freshened to two doelings..... A black one and a regular one. I'm going to go see them today


How exciting!!!!  If you can, take pictures - we'd love to see them!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm sure I will!!!!! They're going with a Western theme for some of them... So we need to come up with some western names!!!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow...right in the middle of that storm we had!  I hope it was better on your side than it was on ours...rain, high wind and snow almost all at once.  Enjoy those babies!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 26, 2011)

In a  few secs I'll have an update and *PICS!!!!*


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 26, 2011)

12/26/10
Time flies bye when your playing with baby goats!!! The farm now has a 5 does to 1 buck ratio!!!! Amazing!!!! So ,I took lots of pictures.... So get ready for the PICTURE OVERLOAD!!!
I'll start with the adults!
Almond Joy





Black Beauty's Face





NOW THE BABIES!!!!!!
Debbie's Twins (I recommended "Licorice" as the black ones name)








BEST PIC EVER!

















ULTIMATE BEST PIC!






Others... If there are any with horns.. It's Yoda, the boy who won't let his horns be burnt




























Enough pictures???? LOL


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 26, 2011)

OMgoodness!!!!  Sooo Cute!  I can't wait for babies!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 26, 2011)

Very cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks.... I LOVE the black one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you!  I hope you get to have some of your own someday!  Great work!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!! I REALLY want goats after playing with 6 spunky little baby goats!!!! Who wouldn't? Oh wait, *WEIRDOS*


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 19, 2011)

3/19/11
It's kind of late, but I'll write this before I forget!
I worked with Almond Joy for a little while.... I used my new goat collar and it was actually really nice to use! She's doing very well, and is due sometime in May, I'm thinking early-mid may, but I'm not quite sure. I brushed her a little and she seemed to enjoy it. I can't wait until she gets her udder......  Debbie (Her mom) had a great udder, so I hope she passed it on to her  I even drew a picture of her with her udder. I think they are only going to keep Debbie for milking, and then get rid of Debbie since she's now too old to breed and is retired. 

PS... Joy now has a red number tag on her collar, and she is number "9" It might sound stupid, but I'm really excited about it!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's my hand-drawn picture   Not the greatest artist in the world


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 19, 2011)

Guess what--I'm probably going to get a bottle buckling (and either sheep or another goat) in a few weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!  My dad said I could!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, and nice picture, Dreaming of Goats! Your goats are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, and yes they are adorable 

3/26/2011
We gave Almond Joy her CD/T shot since it's a month until she kids, about. I gave it sub-q and it was actually quite interesting and not that hard at all!!! We gave it in her armpit. After that, I tried to give  Pi, the alpine oberhasli cross, a shot of CD/T but couldn't see what I was doing so the owner of the farm just did it  I walked her around a bit on a leash, and she's better than my dog on the leash! Then, since I bought her 2 horse treats, I gave her one, and she nibbled on one a little, but I think she was full since she had quite a bit of hay. She's starting to get quite fat, too!!! I think I'm going to have one of my 4-H Projects be on how to give a goat a shot sub-q!!!!! That'll be a good project, I believe. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 22, 2011)

4/19 (I think)

We went and worked with the goat. We picked up a new cow (Samuel Adams) and the next day he bought another one that I will be showing!!!!! They're for veal, and he's a red holstein or jersey (We aren't sure) His name is Budweiser, and he's still getting used to the halter. He's fine standing with it, it's the leading that needs a lot of work!!!!!! Joy is fine, and is bagging up quite a bit!

4/22

I went to shave Joy today, and she is getting bigger, and her udder is even fuller!!!!!  The farm owner thinks she's gonna have a single, since she isn't too big, but who knows! I worked with her and she's doing very well! First, we ran the 7 "Newbie" goats (To freshening/milking) through the milking process-Without milking!- to get them used to the environment/system. 

After that we pulled out the new (To us!) clippers, and the two trimmers. The clippers need a bigger comb, since they were pretty much shaved to the skin (The goats  ) So they were all black with a brown head. It looked really bad, but at least they got more used to it, and we gt some practice in.  Next time we need to give all 15-18 does dairy trims, which should be fun! I also worked with the calf on the halter.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 15, 2011)

6/15/11 
Wow I haven't been here in a while.... Joy kidded to a beautiful single doeling, I named her SNICKERS, but  She died.  The whole baby goat herd fell to enterotoxemia even though we did vaccinate against it, something didn't work   She was a beautiful purebred oberhasli doe for the week and a half she was alive with the whitest ears ever (On the inside of them) which Joy has too. So, now I'm only going to be showing Joy for this year to "honor" Snicker's place in the show circuit which she would have had if she hadn't died  

On a better note, she's milking like CRAZY, and is becoming an easy milker for me  Bud the cow is very halter- trained and loves to go on walks now to get out of their pen. Thought you guys would like to know


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost the doeling  

   I think what you are doing in general is very cool though and you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry about your doeling.


----------



## elevan (Jun 15, 2011)

I am so sorry that you lost the doeling


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, you guys.......... I was already really attached to her too. Her first bottle was from me, so everytime they fed the baby pen she would cry for me  and she was such a funny little goat. Adventurous, curious..... Even when there was a new person coming to pick up a sheep, she was there by my  side trying to get hugs  Even after I passed out at the doctors(Long story!) I refused to go home and watch TV, I wanted to go see Snickers! The morning i got the email from the farm owners, I was so sad. I was soooooooo sad during that whole school day and it was really hard on me  Then when she died, at least I knew that she was in a happier place


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jun 16, 2011)

So sorry for you!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 18, 2011)

6/18/2011

I went today..... I'm just gonna list out the things I did 
- Worked with Joy
- Trimmed Joy's hooves
- Worked with Bud (the cow)
- Put Bud and Sam into the barnyard
- Trimmed Mattie's hooves
- Helped put up a pen for the sheep to train them not to chew the electric fence.... Hahaha 
- Fixed the goat paddock fencing (They were escaping)
That's about it...now some pictures!!!
Joy in the stanchion





Joy's cute face 




Bud walking around the barnyard




Bud galloping... He likes to run!!!




Joy's FF Udder (Half way through day so not too full)






Hope you enjoyed!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good day!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 19, 2011)

Here are some more pics of the cow:


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 21, 2011)

I believe the calf is a guernsey/jersey cross.... But it will probably change tomorrow!!! 


On another note, I'm going this weekend to try out my new soft brush and a brush for the cow's tail... I think I have WAY too many grooming supplies


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 26, 2011)

6/25/11

I went yesterday... didn't have the time to update it!!! I helped muck out a large pen and I raked the aisle, threw out old wool... Then, I went inside and got some homemade lemon sherbet  It was AMAZING!!!!! Then I went outside to help my friend shave a goat, but right after we got the doe (Buffalo Gal or Buffy for short) on the stand, her mom came to pick her up  So, she's going to do it today with help from the farm owner.  Then I attempted to work with Almond Joy, but she decided to be a drama queen  because no-one else was working with them. So, I put her back in and then got my new soft brush  and went to brush him and he LOVES it!!!! I brushed and rubbed him for at least 45 minutes, and then got my new tail brush out to brush his poopy tail  He didn't like it, but it sure does look better!!! I brushed him more, then went to help feed and water the chickens and rabbits. 67 eggs today!!! Then one of the mamas hatched a silver penciled rock bantam chick  it's adorable!!! But the mom is very protective!!! Then I held some of the dutch rabbit babies  They're only a few weeks old now so they are SO cute!!!! So, I had a very fun day!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, please remember you can always ask questions about me, the farm, or whatever else related to this!!! I'll be happy to answer them!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 11, 2011)

7/3-7/8

I went to 4-H Camp!!!!! More specifically goat camp. We learned and memorized most of the showcard, learned ALL of the goat parts, and some other things. For grooming we bathed them, clipped them, trimmed hooves, and scrubbed the hooves. I also milked my friends goat 4-5 times and now I'm used to it, now I just need to get more sanitary milk and maybe get a little faster.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 11, 2011)

7/10

Last night, I went to go see the goats/cows. First, I got all of the goats in the waiting area to be milked, while one of the babies was being tubed (More about that later). Then we milked all 7 of the goats, well I actually only milked Joy . 

So, about the baby... Sacajawea had a black, purebred obie buck  but he's EXTREMELY sick. We believe he has (or had, I'm not sure as of now) enterotoxemia   He was extremely limp, couldn't hold his head up or hi mouth closed, so he had to be tubed. He also got tetanus antitioxin, vitamin b, and some warm milk. As I was leaving, he was being put under a heat lamp to help him out a bit. 


After the milking, we went to the house and I helped make some chevre.... Then the vet came, vaccinated the cows, and then looked at the baby. 

Thats about it, I'll be going tonight again!!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 14, 2011)

7/13/11

I'm tired.... Here's what we did:
- Re trained Joy to walk with the show collar which took us 2 hours and she still isn't ready  I have to work with her SO MUCH MORE because the show is only 3 weeks away

- Looked at the rabbits: Found out one of his keeper "does" was a buck. Two of the meat babies are bucks also.

Oh, and the baby died .


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 3, 2011)

Haven't updated in awhile... Here's what I've done:
-Shaved Joy
-Clipper her udder
-Trimmed hooves three times (They were baaaaad)
-Went to the ADGA National Show in Springfield, Mass. (AMAZING! Picked up a few things myself  )
-Worked with Joy A LOT
- 4-H Fair on the 5th!!! AHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## elevan (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck at the Fair!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 3, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Good luck at the Fair!


Thanks, I'm going to need it with a calf thats at least 500 lbs who hates to walk... and when he lays down in protest he WILL NOT  move!!!!


----------



## elevan (Sep 5, 2011)

How did your fair go?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 5, 2011)

The fair went OK.....

My doe took 2nd in her milkers class... but the only other person in that class was my friend from the same farm  I actually ended up showing the winning doe and she got reserve champion obie. I took last in my showmanship  I'm still learning, plus my goat is a drama queen and was acting up the whole time (We're pretty sure she was in heat too  ) I showed the superintendents doeling because they were twins and she needed someone else to show. I LOVE showing, but the showmanship itself not too much. I'm getting to know all of the parts and I know all of the answers to the questions!

Oh and the cow, well, lets just say he was TROUBLE!!!! He walked around for showmanship. I won that  class because I was the only one.... Then we had to go onto the next round of showman ship, where he decided to lay down in the middle of the ring. Then, as we were bringing him out,  the largest beef cow there decided to step on my toes... I was wearing RUBBER MUCK BOOTS!!! So I had to forfit the next round which was fine with me!


----------



## elevan (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow.  Sounds like the goat shows at my fair...quite a few goats being brats 

Hope your foot was ok!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 5, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Wow.  Sounds like the goat shows at my fair...quite a few goats being brats
> 
> Hope your foot was ok!


Haha... and my toes were purple for a week or two


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving D.o.G.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 24, 2011)

Same to you! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------

